# Flux capacitor question



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hello,

I've been looking for a flux capacitor support forum, and I noticed that this was labeled as such.

I need to refurb my old flux capacitor to handle 1.21 gigawatts, but it's an old girl and can hardly handle 500 megawatts at this point. Are there any guides to make such repairs, and are the parts still available?

Thanks for your support, I don't know where else to go.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Fire up the old girl and go back to the future.

BG


----------



## machx0r (Jun 2, 2010)

v-six said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been looking for a flux capacitor support forum, and I noticed that this was labeled as such.
> 
> ...


You likely have a trans-phasic feedback loop in your iridium ion modulation cell. I assume you don't have a self correcting cell??? If you do run a diagnostic, it should reset the ion regulator.

If you don't have a self correcting cell then in this time period the best tool for fixing this is to take apart a furby (a toy from this period) and isolate the motor control board. Now take a length of tantalum wire (about 2 feet should do it) wrapped around an insulator and connect this to the output of the furby board. Turn the furby upside down and move the assembly over the flow regulator. Several passes of this should produce the required signal to trigger a forced reset.

_Copied from http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080614103620AATKUem_


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

My guess is the black mamba rod, made from unobtanium, has gone bad.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

machx0r said:


> If you don't have a self correcting cell then in this time period the best tool for fixing this is to take apart a furby (a toy from this period) and isolate the motor control board.
> 
> _Copied from http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080614103620AATKUem_


I need to fix my furby too. Hmm.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, we have fun here but now it is closed.

BG


----------

